# WAGO 750-880 Controller nicht mehr erreichbar



## aedschie (15 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich nutze eine WAGO 750-880 SPS und die hat bis heute auch wunderbar funktioniert.
Aber dann habe ich ein Programm aufgespielt und die SPS neu gestartet damit auch die Visualisierung auf dem Webpanel neu geladen wird.
Diese hat sich nicht geöffnet und seitdem kann ich keine Verbindung mehr zum Feldbuscontroller herstellen. Weder über CodeSysV2.3, Wago I/O Check oder Ethernet Settings. Auch nicht wenn die SPS auf STOP steht. Es ist lediglich möglich auf die Web-based Management Oberfläche über den Browser zuzugreifen. 

Im Nachhinein ist mir dann aufgefallen dass, das Programm eine Endlosschleife enthält. Ist es möglich das die CPU in der Schleife "gefangen" ist und deswegen nicht auf Anfragen über Ethernet reagieren kann?
Ist es möglich mit einem Programm Steckkarten oder gar die CPU zu beschädigen?
Wie kann ich jetzt ohne Verbindung zur SPS das Programm löschen oder die SPS auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen? Gibt es da irgendwo einen Hardware-Knopf den ich übersehen habe?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten
Gruß aedschie


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2013)

Schalt mal auf Stop
Nimm die Spannung weg
Warte 30s
Spannung wieder ein
Und dann mal mit Ethernet-Settings probieren

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## aedschie (15 Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp aber das funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Gruß 
aedschie


----------



## Nost (15 Januar 2013)

Du kannst per FTP auf den Controller connecten. User müsste ADMIN und Passwort WAGO. Dann einfach die default.prg löschen. Das ist ein Programm. Wenn du dann neustartest ist kein Programm mehr auf der CPU und du müsstes connecten können


----------



## aedschie (16 Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank... habe mit Filezilla alle von mir erstellen Daten gelöscht und konnte dann wieder mit Ethernet-Setting drauf um die Werkseinstellung wieder herzustellen!
Und jetzt läuft die SPS wieder einwandfrei.

Gruß
aedschie


----------



## Sancho (8 Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

hab gerade das gleiche Problem. War eingeloggt und habe Änderungen an zwei FB`s programmiert (Onlinechange). Dann war Stromausfall. Jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. Die zwei FB`s haben noch den blauen Pfeil der den Online Change anzeigt. Wenn ich Einloggen anwähle passiert gar nichts, nicht mal eine Meldung. Hab SPS spannungslos gemacht, danach auch keine Besserung.

Wollte jetzt wie oben die Default.prg löschen aber ich finde die Datei überhaupt nicht. Gibt es sonst noch eine Möglichkeit? Am besten ohne meine RETAIN PERSISTENT Variablen zu verlieren...


----------

